# I Have TEN Maltese...Can You Name Them?



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMFAO ~ What a blast. It's been one heck of a week. They're all crazy. I love it. You guys know them all. I'm posting a pic of only eight of them, as Coby gets a bit pissy, and Raul has gone blind, so I didn't want to put them in the group. I could just imagine Coby starting world war II, and Raul walking off the couch, and breaking his neck. Nope, not gonna happen.

They all look messy, in the pic, but are not messy at all. Just a week's worth of playing, non stop. They are having a ball. So am I.

*NOW, CAN YOU FIGURE OUT, WHO'S WHO?*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

_LBB is to our left ... in front? Right? Is someone under him? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I am right, aren't I?
I LOVE the picture, Deb!! 
_


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Is that Frankie in the back ... to our right? Sure looks like him. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Could that be Sammie to the left ... well, behind whom I'm guessing is LBB? :rofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, wait! I think that is LuLu in the back on the right! Sorry Frankie. :mellow:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

That looks like Joplin on our right ... in the front. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe that is Daisy ... in front ... 2nd from our right?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Great picture!!! Love it!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pic!!!!! The only one I can identify is LBB, but I am horrid at remembering faces and their names which leads me to great embarrassment on an ongoing basis. lol So, I'll let everyone else guess the rest.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - such a great pic. Of course, we all recognize LBB in the front with this belly band on. I'm thinking that Joplin is on the sofa with her back to us because she wants to be as far away from LBB as possible. LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I "see" LBB but the names I don't know to the rest offhand. I'm lucky I remember mine these days.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll have to take my time and try to figure it out but I will say this . . . . "there's an awful lot of hair (and a few topknots) on some of these dogs - what happened to the Deb hairdo?"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smpullhair: *DEB, I have spent 10 minutes going through your old threads, still can't figure them out. I know the one with the bangs is LBB, and I think Raul and Joplin are on the arm of the sofa. I have been searching for the little itty bitty ones name, oh my gosh Deb, you need a picture of each one with their name under it:aktion033:*


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

:smrofl:LMAO!!!! How much friggin funit must be to have all those fluffs!!!!! It's like a huge fluff party!!! hahahahaaha:yahoo:artytime::dothewave:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I was looking for the one with drawn on post it eyes lol... you guys are good 

Quite an awesome crew and an awesome Mom!!!!! xoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, here's a hint: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/61934-updated-donations-ringo-lets-help.html 

And Lynn, thanks for noticing Jops (the bitch). Another clue, Frankie clings to Jops. 

Erin, you are the best!! Yep, there are two dogs with "Top Knots" 

LMAO ~ I don't do top knots. I shave them!! :HistericalSmiley:

Marie ~ You did get LBB, but are so off on the rest. I love you so much.
You know the little one, in the back, I call Lulu all the time. I was even telling Edie, she reminds me of my Lulu. So when you said that, it warmed my heart. :wub:
I'm thinking of adopting her.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic picture Deb! I also know my boyfriend LBB in the front on far left. I think it's cutie pie Joplin to the far right in the first row with her tongue hanging out. I feel I should know the little guy to the left and behind LBB & also the guy to the right of him but I can't remember their names darn it. Boy this is tough Deb. Do you go through their names when you are scolding them until you come to the right one like my former mil did with her 3 boys? LOL I can't wait for the answer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LBB of course and ???? who is the one on the right is wearing the puffy sleeve shirt, I thinking mariachi (sp) band?:wub: they're all cute.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LBB is in the front and Frankie and Jops in on the couch in the back. I have to back through threads to maybe figure it out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great picture Deb. What do we win if we get them all right? Don't tell me, let me guess......
LBB?????:new_shocked:
I'm not guessing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
But was trying to remember the "little" girl you kept saying was huge...did she adopt out or is she in this picture? Can't remember her name, or mine, or that white little rascal in my house.:smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Great picture Deb. What do we win if we get them all right? Don't tell me, let me guess......
> LBB?????:new_shocked:
> I'm not guessing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> But was trying to remember the "little" girl you kept saying was huge...did she adopt out or is she in this picture? Can't remember her name, or mine, or that white little rascal in my house.:smpullhair:


LOL ~ Joanie was HUGE, she was adopted months ago. She's doing famously. I spoke with her mother the other day, and Little Miss Fat Ass, is still fat. :HistericalSmiley:

And yep, the prize is LBB!!! :HistericalSmiley: Come on, ANYONE??


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

10!!?? How many kisses must you get in one day!? That would be awesome!! I'm pretty sure that any dog that joins our family from now on will probably be a malt. I'm hooked LOL 10 years from now I'll have that many  lol


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheri said:


> 10!!?? How many kisses must you get in one day!?  lol


O my I agree! Look at them. Hugs to you for having such a huge heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What an adorable picture,soo many fluffs it must be kissy /hold me time all day long....that picture made my day,all those fluffies,I'd need a bigger bed.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

8 of the happiest faces I've ever seen! Deb I won't even try guessing b/c I'll mix them all up, but I gotta say...this pic is priceless!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love seeing fluffs together!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow what a great picture....there's lots of love there!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, of course I know them all, but I can't win LBB a a prize, because I don't think he and Tink will get along......


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Left to Right:

Lucky, Lucky, Lucky, Lucky, Lucky, Lucky, Lucky, Blind&Lucky, Lucky & Lucky


----------

